# Dinh dưỡng sau sinh - cần bổ sung những thực phẩm giàu sắt nào?



## Vietcorset (29/1/19)

_Thiếu máu là tình trạng quen thuộc của mẹ sau sinh. Dẫn đến nhiều tác hại xấu đến cơ thể. Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh để bổ sung sắt là điều rất cần thiết._

Tình trạng cơ thể không đủ tế bào hồng cầu khỏe mạnh để mang oxy đi khắp cơ là sự thiếu máu. Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng này, và cách giải quyết là cung cấp đầy đủ sắt. Việt Corset sẽ liệt kê những thực phẩm bổ sung lượng sắt cần thiết mà chị em không nên bỏ qua.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 1: Cà chua*

_



_
_Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 1: Cà chua_​
Cà chua là một loại quả vô cùng quen thuộc. Nó có mặt ở hầu như các món ăn hàng ngày của gia đình. Cà chua rất giàu vitamin C, giúp cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thụ các chất sắt. Ngoài ra cà chua còn chứa cả lycopene và vitamin E. Đây là những chất tốt cho tóc và làn da của chúng ta.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 2: Cải bó xôi*

_





Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 2: Cải bó xôi_​Cải bó xôi là loại rau là xanh phổ biết đề ngăn ngừa các bệnh thiếu máu. Với thành phần giàu lượng canxi, vitamin A, vitamin B9, vitamin E và beta carotene. Cải bó xôi chính là loại thực phẩm bạn không được bỏ qua trong quá trình điều trị căn bệnh thiếu máu. Một nghiên cứu gần đây cho rằng. Một nửa bát cải bó xôi có chứa tới 3,2mg sắt, đáp ứng tới 20% nhu cầu sắt cho cơ thể mẹ sau sinh.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 3: Thịt đỏ*

_



_
_Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 3: Thịt đỏ_​
Các loại thịt đỏ như thịt bò hay thịt cừu có chứa hàm lượng sắt cao. Những loại thịt này còn chứa phức hợp heme-sắt. Giúp cơ thể dễ dàng hấp thu được lượng sắt cần thiết. Ngoài ra thịt đỏ còn là nguồn cung cấp lượng lớn vitamin B12.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 4: Trứng*

_



_
_Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh - Thực phẩm số 4: Trứng_​Trứng là loại thực phẩm đem lại rất nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe. Bao gồm cả việc ngăn ngừa căn bệnh thiếu máu. Bên cạnh đó trứng còn là nguồn thực phẩm rất giàu protein và chất chống oxi hóa. Hõ trợ cho việc tích trữ vitamin cho cơ thể khi đang bị thiếu máu. Trong một quả trứng có thể chứa đến 1mg sắt. Việc ăn một quả trứng mỗi ngày sẽ giúp cơ thể chúng ta tránh khỏi căn bệnh thiếu máu.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 5: Củ cải đường*
Củ cải đường cũng được biết đến như là loại rau củ mang lại hiệu quả cao trong việc chống lại bệnh thiếu máu. Loại củ này có chứa hàm lượng sắt cao. Tham gia vào quá trình sửa chữa và sự hoạt động của tế bào hồng cầu. Một khi được kích hoạt thì tế bào hồng cầu sẽ cung cấp được nhiều lượng oxy hơn cho các bộ phận trong cơ thể. Bổ sung củ cải đường vào chế độ ăn hàng ngày là giải pháp hiệu quả. Giúp ngăn ngừa căn bện thiếu máu.

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 6: Lựu*

_



_
_Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 6: Lựu_​
Với màu đỏ bắt mắt cùng mùi vị thơm ngon. Lựu chính là loại quả đã không còn xa lạ với cuộc sống của chúng ta. Loại quả này rất giàu vitamin C. Thế nên ăn lựu giúp cơ thể có thể cải thiện lượng máu lưu thông. Ngoài ra nó còn hạn chế đi triệu chưng liên quan đến bệnh thiếu máu như chóng mặt hay mệt mỏi,…

*Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 7: Đậu nành*

_



_
_Dinh dưỡng mẹ sau sinh – Thực phẩm số 7: Đậu nành_​Đậu nành là nguồn đa dạng cung cấp sắt cũng như các loại vitamin. Thêm nữa nó còn là loại thực phẩm chứa ít chất béo. Bổ sung protein giúp ngừa căn bệnh thiếu máu. Với nhiều lợi ích đem lại cho cơ thể, đậu nành là thực phẩm mà ta không thể bỏ qua trong chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày.

Trên đây là những thực phẩm _Việt Corset_ giới thiệu giúp bổ sung sắt cho mẹ sau sinh. Chị em lưu ý để giữ gìn sức khỏe mình thật tốt nha!


----------



## ngocthuy0397 (17/7/19)

Cảm ơn thông tin mà bạn đã chia sẻ. Theo mình biết, mẹ bầu không chỉ cần thêm sắt mà còn cần bổ sung canxi sau sinhnữa để tránh hiện tượng thiếu xương, loãng xương, đau lưng, rụng tóc...


----------



## nguyenthihuyen2607 (21/7/19)

mẹ bầu nên bổ sung thêm canxi sau sinh nữa nhé, để ngăn ngừa các bệnh loãng xương tuổi trung niên.


----------

